# hoya?



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

yo yoo yoooo  So today was a pretty goooood day.... i went to home depot with the rents and found 2 awesome plants ..ones labeled hoya "marlea" ones a dischidia "pebble beach"..tell me if they are labeled wrong lol cuz i think ones a Kentiana Hoya not a marlea or w.e. it was labeled as..... Also my grandmother gave me 3 quite large clippings of a plant she claims was also a hoya that she said was 45 years old lol. Soooooooooo hopefully someone can help me out with it... ima just mount them on the backgrounds and hope for the best but knowing whats in my vivs is always a mind pleaser  thanks everyone







unknown hoya







" "







" "







marlea







" "







discidia pebble beach







" "


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

my guess is some type of hoya carnosa? just not sure what type of carnosa lol....will it do alright in the viv? i was reading if it is a carnosa than it likes average room humidity...... will a viv kill it? and it also will get 10 ft. ! I imagine i'll be doing a lot of clipping... lol.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

anyone.....anyone?


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Nice score on the dischidia. Sorry I can't help on the hoya.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey Trev,
I have them in vivs and they are super easy to grow. The hoya grows like a weed and the dischidia is always in bloom. Nice finds.

You will probably have to wait for the Hoya to bloom for ID, but the Dischidia is Dischidia nummularia.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

still no I.D on my grandmas plant..... i ransacked the home depot plants i bought...... took about 10 clippings off both plants.... took the long runners off so hopefully some new growth will start in the potted plant.... I love plants...they make my day everytime i get a new one lol... mounting stuff like crazy tonight...


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

second one isnt 'marlea' its kentiana 

james


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

yea thats what i was thinking....... gotta love home depot specials


----------

